# Fueling stagnant Scirocco



## B0ngo_fury (Sep 3, 2018)

Have '88 16V Scirocco with fuel delivery trouble.

Car was stationary, garaged >15yrs. Pulled fuel last summer put in new, got it started. 
Relplaced fuel filter once. Few other projects(brakes, shocks/struts etc.) 
Sat a few times for a few months between projects.

Realized earlier this year, never been able to add fuel to above 1/4 tank.
Messed with, and ultimately bypassed Gravity/Vent valve. 
Still not able to add above, fuel backs up to overflow drain in gascap access.
Car has been cutting out, rides smoothly but braking or a declining slope roadway, especially.

Could be a little gummed up in a few places. Mostly never done this before and the Bentley's manual doesn't offer much here as far as a few of those problems. 

Appreciate any help in advance.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

The cutting-out issue is likely an inoperative transfer pump (in the tank.) Verify power/ground at the pump (note: power is only supplied for ~5 seconds at key on; is continuous during cranking, or when starting); verify that pump is actually running. 
If those check out, pull the pump, and confirm that it's actually attached to the mount, and that the connecting hose is intact. 

As for the problem refueling: not sure at the moment. 
Might I suggest reposting your questions in the Scirocco forum here? Lots of helpful folks in there. Be sure to introduce yourself. And, we always like a pic of the new car.


----------

